# Clockwork Mod Recovery Works with Froyo!!!



## KaneD20 (Jul 4, 2011)

This CWM was provided by Imnuts:

In case no one has tried it yet, I have found that the CWM recover that Imnuts has posted IS working for both backup AND recovery!!! I have been able to successfully back up, and restore a backup through CWM. The version that I've used is CWM 4.0.1.4. This is the newest that he has posted and it came w/ the 0730 Kernel zip that he put together (had issues when testing restore w/ the 0808 Kernel).

Not too sure if the "stand alone" CWM is the same version as in the 0730 Kernel but here is the link if anyone wants to test that specifically:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1112804

Otherwise, you can go to this site to download the 0730 Kernel from Imnuts (PBJ OTB) and it comes w/ a known working CWM 4.0.1.4:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=16674340#post16674340 <-- Post #238


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

I've been doing backups and recoveries with v4.0.0.8 for a while now without any issues.


----------



## KaneD20 (Jul 4, 2011)

Full backups? I kept getting errors that mout/system failed so it would never restore the file (from what I was reading, most people were having that problem). I was able to do advanced restore and restore data but never able to do a straight restore before 4.0.1.4. Have you always been on Imoseyon's kernel?


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

KaneD20 said:


> Full backups? I kept getting errors that mout/system failed so it would never restore the file (from what I was reading, most people were having that problem). I was able to do advanced restore and restore data but never able to do a straight restore before 4.0.1.4. Have you always been on Imoseyon's kernel?


Yup, full backups and restores. That was running on imnuts's pbjt kernel. After I flashed the latest cwm (which I believe was 4.1.1.4) I couldn't backup or restore. I got the 'can't mount sd card error.' I haven't tried a backup and/or restore while running imoseyon's kernel.


----------



## KaneD20 (Jul 4, 2011)

"Halo said:


> Yup, full backups and restores. That was running on imnuts's pbjt kernel. After I flashed the latest cwm (which I believe was 4.1.1.4) I couldn't backup or restore. I got the 'can't mount sd card error.' I haven't tried a backup and/or restore while running imoseyon's kernel.


Interesting... Well, either way it is working, so I hope people have less reservations about modding their Charges! 

Oh and thanks for the heads up... Also I did have an issue with CWM when I flashed the 0807 PBJ OTB kernel (which had an update of the CWM), so I went back to the 0730 version of the same kernel and restore worked again.


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

Well I flashed the 0807 PBJT kernel (Not the OTB version) and updated to the CWM v4.0.1.4 and everything is working fine, backups and restore. I'm also running on GC 1.9.1. So as far as my phone goes, CWM v4.0.08 and 4.0.1.4 are both fully functional.


----------



## KaneD20 (Jul 4, 2011)

"Halo said:


> Well I flashed the 0807 PBJT kernel (Not the OTB version) and updated to the CWM v4.0.1.4 and everything is working fine, backups and restore. I'm also running on GC 1.9.1. So as far as my phone goes, CWM v4.0.08 and 4.0.1.4 are both fully functional.


Sweet! Glad it worked for you. When I tried to do a restore with the 0807 CWM it bricked my phone SOOOOO bad. Had to repartition with the .pit file and try SEVERAL times to flash stock Roms.

But... Glad its working for you. I think I may try it again.


----------

